# Near-field / far-field transition at crossover point



## deepthought (Jun 5, 2013)

Perhaps someone can shed some light on this for me and hopefully it won't sound like a dumb question....

I have a three way design which involves an RS225-8 crossing over to a Scanspeak 10F-4 at a planned frequency of around 400hz-500hz. I am planning of doing near-field and far-field measurements on the whole speaker. According to the online calculators, the transition between near to far is about 690hz based on the woofer effective diameter. Based on the baffle width though, this upper freq limit becomes about 420hz. The transition is going to be either smack bang in the middle of the crossover or at least overlap somewhere inside the null between the 2 drivers. This is a 2nd order crossover BTW.
So my question is, is there some degree of overlap between the near and far field regions and how much effect is the fact that the region between the 2 is inside the crossover null have on accuracy of my measurements when I splice them together?
:huh:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I simply splice in the general range where my gate window is in-adequate. Usually ends up around 300hz. The longer the gate can be used for a given impulse sweep, the lower you can splice.


----------

